# Hunting > The Magazine >  WALLABIES IN THE HUNTER HILLS

## Dundee

My mate dropped me off at Ashburton.I was on my own hitchhiking down to Pleasant Point to meet my hunting guide from O'Rourke Hunting Safaris and Taxidermists.I had previously planned to go on a one day guided hunt shooting rednecked wallabies in the Hunter Hills which are approximately 30 kilometres from Timaru.

The roads were very straight and flat,you could see them disappear miles into the distance.Traffic went speeding past,not interested in the country guy with the K-2 Hunter camouflaged pack which seemed to weigh more than himself.

Along blast on an airhorn from a big rig was a great sound as he swung off the road too pick me up.He dropped me off at the Arowhenua turn-off which goes to Pleasant Point.I plodded along for the next 15 kilometres and no one stopped.It must of taken me a good 3 hours from when the rig dropped me off to the time I arrived in Pleasant Point.I headed straight to the Taxidermy Studio where I met my guide Kerry O'Rourke.
Kerry said "We'll go know,have an evening shoot and another tomorrow morning.That way you get the best of both worlds".

Throwing my pack into his Toyota Hilux,we drove to his cottage where he quickly got some gear ready.We then drove to a station just out of a small town called Cave.Driving up through the Hunter Hills on a rugged track with high cliffs on one side and huge bluffs below,Kerry was already looking for wallabies.I was thinking to myself "I wish he'd just watch the track!"

Stopping the Hilux on a saddle between two hills and leaving the packs in the truck,we headed off with "Harry the Bastard" the German Shorthaired pointer.

The rifle that I was using was a Winchester.223 with a vari-powered Leupolds scope.It had the stock taped up with green insulation tape to stop the spear grass scratching it.

Sidling through the rough gullies choked with snowgrass,flax and speargrass,we were slowly gaining height .The mist was rolling in and the rain getting heavier with the odd clap of thunder 
coming from the North.

Stopping on a ridge we had to wait for a break in the mist as it impossible to see.Then there was pocket that was clear.Kerry pointed out a wallaby on the other ridge facing us.I crouched down slowly and carefully,dodging the the painful speargrass,aimed and let rip!

The single shot dropped it cleanly.Harry raced away and got there to investigate the kill before we did.



A brilliant flash of lightning filled the sky and thunder roared-we were in the eye of the storm.I was getting drenched,Kerrys wet weathers were keeping him dry.

Harry took off with nose on the ground and tail  wagging intently.He started barking and was on the trail of a wallaby.I sat down on another ridge looking down into the gut of the basin where the noise was coming from.Kerry pointed out that one was leaping up the basin towards us.It would vanish temporarily,then reappear in the thinner scrub.I chambered a round and fired-missed!The wallaby was gaining speed when I again fired and dropped him on the run.
Kerry congratulated me,"Good shooting,theres another one!"  I swung around took aim and the wallaby that was sitting motionless fell with a sold hit.

We went down there to retrieve them smartly as "Harry the Bastard" was tearing at one.

These were picked,up gutted and we were heading back too the truck.

The rain was easing and the fog lifted.We could see more clearly now.Kerry and the dog followed behind me as I come up over a rise and there was a blackish wallaby sitting up looking straight at me.I crouched and fired another complete miss!Rushing the second shot the wallaby dropped instantly into the flax below.


Kerry carted the other three back to the truck(his job being the guide).He also cooked up fallow deer caserole for tea back at Stravon Hut.


A further three wallabies were shot in the morning.On the way out we spooked a hare.It did a suicide runstraight into the dogs welcoming mouth.

The hare was soon dispatched.

We drove back out early afternoon with the truck ladden with wallabies and the dog.I chose the biggest one out of the seven to get mounted and Kerry took the rest for dog tucker.He will be the best fed dog on the mainland.

I thanked Kerry for the successful hunt and he said the mounted wallaby will be ready in 3 months.

Kerry dropped me off at the Arowhenua turn-off then disappeared down that long straight road that I had trekked the previous day.I heaved my pack on and started heading North along that busy highway but again no one would stop.
I had walked from the turn off to Hinds which was 25km and then got my first ride too Ashburton that was really appreciated.
My legs felt like I had ran a marathon,but I really enjoyed that wallaby hunt.

----------


## scottrods

HARD CASE

----------


## veitnamcam

Neat yarn Dundee :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

Woohoo Dundee, good times even though the locals made you walk down the road for miles.

----------


## Munsey

You ever  been back down south Shooting Roos Dundee since .?. Your boys look old enough to participate in a hunt now. Im sure Christchurch forum guys won't make you walk to the spot this time . I can supply the token barstard GSP ?

----------


## Dundee

Nah its been while Munsey will hit you up on that offer when we do.

----------


## gimp

Sweet green rifle. Did the tape work?

----------


## Dundee

> Sweet green rifle. Did the tape work?


I think the tape stays on the rifle,it was Kerrys'  rifle. Certainly looks a dag.

----------


## Norway

Great to see

----------


## Dundee

Neckshot seen the wallaby tonight :Psmiley:

----------


## Neckshot

I did indeed,big little bugger! had good size plums two, i was a little impressed.

----------


## Neckshot

What a road trip dundee and that pic you got of that wallabie in the grass steering at you is a great shot :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

@GWH was looking for this story over a cuppa today :Grin:

----------


## BushHunter

Cool story, Cheers Dundee  :Cool:

----------


## GWH

> What a road trip dundee and that pic you got of that wallabie in the grass steering at you is a great shot


Yep very lucky to get him to stand still like that eh  :Wink:

----------


## Scouser

Hard case, Dundee, just discovered this thread, great write up mate.....

----------


## Micky Duck

heck I remember that article coming out.....have used that 223 and spent many a great night shooting rabbits with Kerry..... one of the worlds genuine good buggas.

----------


## Dundee

O'Rourkes treated me well down there Micky

----------


## tiroahunta

> O'Rourkes treated me well down there Micky


.well youre certainly younger looking then

Cool story too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## erniec

Re read it.
A good read.
You had this yarn published from memory in Rod and Rifle.

Had a Weimaraner bitch and a hare popped up as we were walking up an old forestry road.
The hare didn't stand a chance.
The speed they can nab something is amazing.

----------

